# Hello and Help...



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

EternalSnow.com - Snowboard Glossary

Snowboarding Glossary | GreatOutdoors.com

Snowboarding Glossary


----------



## Rudso (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks dude, that helped. :thumbsup:


----------

